# PC Komponenten



## bobderbuhmann (3. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich soll für meinen Bruder einen Gaming PC zusammenstellen und habe jetzt  folgende Kofiguration zusammengestellt:


1 x MSI z170A Gaming M5, Mainboard
1 x Intel Core i7-6700K, Prozesseror
1 x be quiet! Dark Rock 3, CPU-Kühler
1 x MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G, Grafikkarte
1 x Kinston HyperX DIMM 16GB DDR4-2133 Kit, Arbeitsseicher
1 x ADATA Premier Pro SP900 2,5" SSD 128 GB, Solid State Drive
1 x Seagate ST1000DM003 1 TB, Festplatte
1 x LG GH24NSD1, DVD-Brenner
1 x Thermaltake Berlin 630W, PC-Netzteil
1 x Sharkoon VS4-W, Tower-Gehäuse
1 x be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 120 mm, Gehäuselüfter

1 x Acer G246HLBbid, LED-Monitor

Momentan liege plus zusammenbau bei Alternate bei 1489,05 ohne Windows (vorhanden). Eigentlich stehen 1800 zur verfügung, nur ich bin mit der EInstellung ran gegangen etwas Geld überzuberhalten. Jetzt wäre meine Frage dazu, ob diese Komponenten so zusammenpassen und ob es vielleicht noch verbesserungsvorschläge gibt.


Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus und schöne Grüße.


----------



## Alisis1990 (3. Mai 2016)

Also sieht nach einem soliden System aus. Mehr Geld in eine cpu oder Grafikkarte zu stecken macht wenig Sinn. 

Du könntest höchstens mal schauen wie dir die R9 390 gefällt. Die hat 8gb Speicher statt 3.5 bei der gtx. Der Vorteil ist, dass die Karte bei größeren Auflösungen oder höher aufgelösten Texturen mehr Puffer hat als die gtx 970. Die kann ja nur 3,5 GB ihrer 4 mit voller Geschwindigkeit anbinden. Wenn dein Kumpel also nicht jeden tag für einige Stunden spielt würde ich mir mal genauer ansehen 

Mehr Geld ausgeben würde ich persönlich höchstens für eine größere SSD. 128GB habe ich aktuell auch drin aber wenn man mal nen Spiel oder 2 drauf haut ist das zusammen mit Windoof relativ eng. 256GB gibt's aktuell ja auch schon relativ günstig.

Und das dir ein kleineres NT mit ca. 500W auch locker ausreichen würde weist du? Ich meine ich habe auch lieber etwas mehr als ich brauche damit etwas Luft beim übertakten gegeben ist, aber wollte es wenigstens mal angesprochen haben.

Sonst siehts aber gut aus!

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bobderbuhmann (3. Mai 2016)

Hallo, 
erstmal schonmal vielen Dank.
DIe Grafikkarte schaue ich mir gleich mal an aber was meinst du mit "jeden Tag für eineige Stunden spielen"? Gibt dir im Vergleich zur gtx schneller den Geist auf im Bezug auf Altersschwäche?
Bei der SSD gibts glaub ich von dem model eine mit 250 für das doppelte, dass sollte kein Problem sein.
Bei dem Netzteil war mir das nicht bewusst. Da war ich mir ein bisshen unsicher und hab mich desshalb an ein fertigen PC-System orientiert. Aber da das 530W Netzteil  nur 10 Euro günstiger ist, denke ich schadet es nicht bei dem Netzteil zu bleiben.


----------



## bobderbuhmann (3. Mai 2016)

Und zu der Grafikkarte. Da hab ich mich jetzt für die r9 entschieden.
*Sapphire AMD Radeon R9 390 OC Tri-X NITRO, Grafikkarte (Passt die in das Gehäuse?)*

Das bedeutet aber ja ich brauche auch ein anderes Netzteil. GIbt es da empfehlungen?


----------



## Alisis1990 (4. Mai 2016)

Du musst nicht zwingend ein anderes Netzteil. Ich bin nicht so fertig Netzteil und Gehäuse Profi da gibt es Leute die Handfester aussagen geben können.

Ein gutes Netzteil mit ca 450 -500W reicht in der Regel aber für jedes System mit einer Grafikkarte aus. Die Angaben der Hersteller beziehen sich auf billignetzteile wo zwar 600w draufgehen in Wirklichkeit aber nur 450w oderso rauskommen. Achte nur darauf das dass NT min. 80+ bronze ferifiziert ist und von einem namenhafteb Hersteller wie zb beQuiet! Ist. Abgesehen davon achte darauf das das NT die erforderlichen stromanschlüsse für die Grafikkarte bietet. Bin aber gerade auf der Arbeit und mit sehr langsamen Internet unterwegs sodass ich gerade nicht schauen kann was die R9 390 tri x von Saphire da benötigt.

Meine Aussage mit dem viele Stunden spielen bezieht sich darauf das die R9 mehr Strom braucht und damit die Stromrechnung höher ausfällt. Ist zb ein Punkt den ich persönlich vernachlässige.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (4. Mai 2016)

Das Mainboard ist relativ teuer - da reicht an sich locker eines um die 130€ zum guten übertakten. zudem solltest du fürs Übertakten ruhig 10-20€ mehr ausgeben für Ram mit 2800 oder 3000 MHz.

Der Kühler ist recht "fett", das kann bei dem Gehäuse knapp werden - 16cm misst der Kühler, und Sharkoon gibt MAXIMAL 16cm an als Höhe. zudem ist das Gehäuse für den Preis okay, aber es ist halt echt mit das billigste, was man bekommen kann - mit 20-30€ mehr hättest du was solideres, auch zwei leisere Lüfter mit drin. Da brauchst du dann auch nicht extra noch einen bequiet-lüfter dazu, vor allem nicht einen SO teuren (der kostet AFAIK über 17€... )

Netzteil: das reicht locker auch für die R9 390. Aber ich würde sogar eher ein Markenmodell mit "nur" 500W nehmen, dafür eine bessere Effizienz. Muss es denn modular sein?


----------



## Alisis1990 (4. Mai 2016)

Schon ist einer von den Leuten da die sich mit Netzteilen und Gehäusen besser auskennen da 

Wobei ich das Mainboard aber super finde. Nutze aktuell das MSI z170a Pro. Sollte etwas günstiger sein ist dafür aber nicht in den typischen msi Gaming Farben (rot/schwartz) sondern braun. Bin damit auch sehr zufrieden bisher!


Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (4. Mai 2016)

Das Board ist gut, keine Frage - aber es bringt IMHO keinen Vorteil, wegen dem man dann dafür zB beim Gehäuse dann etwas SEHR billiges nehmen "muss"   ICH würde halt eher beim Board 20-30€ sparen, dafür beim Gehäuse mehr ausgeben. Und ich bin echt keiner, der teure Gehäuse empfiehlt - an sich muss man ja noch nicht mal unbedingt beim Board "sparen", denn ein gut ausgewähltes Gehäuse für 50-70€ mit 2 Lüftern ist IMHO das bessere Gesamtpaket als das für 30 + einen zusätzlichen 18€-Lüfter


----------

